# 1 coat ceiling paint



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

i have a bad back, hate painting ceilings..i know it can be done, my former boss used a paint from benjamin moore that would cover..i just dont remember what it was and cant get in touch with him..im a newbie painter and cant find a paint that covers in one coat.. please help..i use benjamin moore.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site buddy, I never found that one coater either. Lets wait and see what the others say and we'll both learn something new. What do you think guys?????? Can ya help us out on this one? Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I go to the chiropractor frequently for my back. Ceilings are killer on the shoulders. Perhaps you should avoid them. We have a guy here named Stansoph who only does trim. I bet he could give you some marketing ideas on avoiding ceilings.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Welcome to the site*

Benjamin Moore's Muresco Ceiling White is the closest thing to a one coat ceiling paint
There's no guaranty it'll be only one coat
I don't think there is a True One Coat for All Applications Paint
But for the most part, ceiling repaints that are in decent shape, no stains (or spot prime the stains), Muresco can be one coat
It's pretty darn good
I'm sure that's what your former boss used


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Howdy Flash,

Never count on getting one coat coverage. You'll be dissapointed most of the time. BM Decorator's White is a good ceiling paint for coverage. It's a got a bit of grey in it.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Not that I'd argue the Deco White....but along that line is why BM's Super Hide (just plain) White is popular for ceilings...to make the Super Hide _hide_ so well, it's got some gray in there
Many prefer it as it's not quite as "white" as the Muresco
...and it's cheaper

Really though, it's not as goos a paint, and splatters more when rolling
I wouldn't say the SH hides better than Muresco


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Slick

Do you mean Super Spec? Super Spec in White 01 is my go to...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

that solves it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using P&L's Gold line "super one coat white" for a few years know which good success. Of course tho if its been a while and stains and such its all ways good to do two coats.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Slick
> 
> Do you mean Super Spec? Super Spec in White 01 is my go to...



That is what i used for years also and still will in a pinch if I am not close my P&L dealer


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Slick
> 
> Do you mean Super Spec? Super Spec in White 01 is my go to...


No...Moorecraft Super Hide

We can't get Super Spec out here

(it's a market thing)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The best way I have found to get ceiling paint to cover in one coat, and this would work with lots of different products, is to get someone else to go through a few hours before me and put a coat up.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The best way I have found to get ceiling paint to cover in one coat, and this would work with lots of different products, is to get someone else to go through a few hours before me and put a coat up.


V, this is the best and only method to do one coaters on anything. I think i'll give this a shot....thanks bra.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

If you can take a color sample from the ceiling (ie if its peeling or you have to do a repair) and can get that matched I have gotten one coat coverage with super spec. The super spec is whiter than their ceiling paint so it doesn't cover as well without a little tint in it. I hate super spec for ceilings though, runs all over the brush, is really sticky. I actually had to thin it just a touch so I could work it well enough. If you can spec aura for ceilings (probably pretty tough) but it makes a great ceiling paint, very low splatter, great coverage, should be a 1 coat which might make it worth the extra cost.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

I use SW ProMar200 Extra White Flat, I painted 3 ceilings with it today and only one coat. I am very particular about coverage and there was no need to go over again.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The best way I have found to get ceiling paint to cover in one coat, and this would work with lots of different products, is to get someone else to go through a few hours before me and put a coat up.


though maybe ill give Scott's method a try too :yes:


----------



## flashme18 (May 15, 2008)

when i had my business in the Washington DC area i used Super Spec from my paint supplier. It splatters a lot more than Regal. So super spec will wind up all over my face if I am doing a ceiling! Im not that kind of guy, if you not what I mean..just kidding..

I've always used Benjamin Moore.. I really have no experience with Sherwin Williams. Does Sherwin Williams cost less for a low volume paint contractor? I am just starting out and probably wouldnt get that large of a discount. So I will have to look into SW


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

A lot of time splatter has to with paint but also method of applying different types of sleeve material will make paint splatter more then others. 

I think Regal flat splatters more then BM SS. Super hide seems to splatter more than SS as it is a cheaper paint.

Aura on ceilings wow, thats expensive paint for ceilings.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Aura on ceilings wow, thats expensive paint for ceilings.


And in ordinary (non-deep base) colors, it doesnt cover any better than regal. This is the real mystery of Aura...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Promar 200 has worked for me when using flat white (sheens & colors not so well). It's pretty cheap too. I think we pay around $12-$15 for it, been a while.

After you roll out the ceiling, go back & give a light backroll before the paint dries. It'll fill in the areas that would normally show through acting as a second coat, while leaving a nicer stipple. That's how they do new construction here, not even using primer.


----------



## PaintProfessor (Feb 28, 2008)

flashme18 said:


> when i had my business in the Washington DC area i used Super Spec from my paint supplier. It splatters a lot more than Regal. So super spec will wind up all over my face if I am doing a ceiling! Im not that kind of guy, if you not what I mean..just kidding..
> 
> I've always used Benjamin Moore.. I really have no experience with Sherwin Williams. Does Sherwin Williams cost less for a low volume paint contractor? I am just starting out and probably wouldnt get that large of a discount. So I will have to look into SW


You don't have to tell them that you are low volume. Just say that you normally buy Benj. Moore paint, but would like to try SW. I think I pay $18/gallon for the ProMar 200. Very inexpensive, but covers better than some of the more expensive brands. Whatever you do, don't buy the SW Classic99 ceiling paint. It is terrible; it has a grayish tint to it and you will have to for sure give it at least two coats. The coverage is terrible (and more expensive than the ProMar 200).


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

pro mar 200 has worked great for me on ceiling, just roll slower to reduce splatter. Scott, good call on the aura in light tones, that it true. Medium tones cover just fine, but the whites and off whites cover the same as regular paints.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The best way I have found to get ceiling paint to cover in one coat, and this would work with lots of different products, is to get someone else to go through a few hours before me and put a coat up.


That is brilliant, Scott. All these years I've been getting one-coat coverage and i didn't even realize it. You are the man, sir.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

flashme18 said:


> I've always used Benjamin Moore.. I really have no experience with Sherwin Williams. Does Sherwin Williams cost less for a low volume paint contractor? I am just starting out and probably wouldnt get that large of a discount. So I will have to look into SW


Think it somewhat depends on the store you deal with. Sherwin Williams treats us better (price wise) then the Ben Moore dealers. Form a list of the paints you use and the prices paid. Go to your local S/W and tell them you may be interested in using their products and want pricing. (use your list to compare)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

flashme18 said:


> I've always used Benjamin Moore.. I really have no experience with Sherwin Williams. Does Sherwin Williams cost less for a low volume paint contractor? I am just starting out and probably wouldnt get that large of a discount. So I will have to look into SW


It depends
BM dealers are independant, so discounts can vary
SW dealers tend to give "good discounts" for some things, and for volume, but tend to be over-priced to begin with (at least around me)

Buy a pallet from SW and you might get some 'free' ladders
Buy a pallet from BM and you'll get a better price

Local example:
Thinner
Local BM Dealer retail $7.99...contractor $5.79
Local SW dealer retail $12.99...contractor 30% discount $9.09
Technically the SW deal is a higher discount (and good luck getting that too)
An extreme example (true too), but as you can see....the better 'discount' does not always mean a lower price...or a better deal

And the service at the retailer should be a major factor also


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree with the above comment about SW Classic99; very gray, bubbles, doesn't brush out well, blah. I was trying StylePerfect, liked it, but my SW guy said that line is done. I like BM SuperSpec on ceilings, nice and white, but not a lot of BM dealers 'round here. Guess I'll go the ProMar route. 

On separate note, homeowner bought some Valspar kitchen paint, soft gloss... Must say it wasn't too bad, cut very nice, covered in one coat where others wouldn't have and leveled off well. Did a few flat hollow cores too and came out very decent.


----------



## cullybear (Mar 10, 2008)

*1 coat*

We 1coat spray every house ceiling. But the millage is high as we lay it on heavy and cross hatch. Cheaper flat paint seem to dry down better. SW has a prodct I think is called CHB that we have found works well. 18$ a gallon for ceiling paint is very high price to pay. We get the chb for about 8


----------



## KCT (Feb 15, 2008)

$8?? Wow. $12 is about as cheap as I could get it but it goes for $15 here. CHB is nice and bright, lays down nice, hides and touches up well.. Some folks use it as a ceiling/new drywall primer, but I find it makes new drywall rough.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i have used alot of different paints ill put glidden cieling paint up against any of the bm pl cieling paints and i have gotten it done in 1coat alot of the time


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry about the spelling but i think youll figure it out


----------

